# Is DBSTalk your Homepage?



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it, if not what is.


EDIT: For the people who don't know what SpeedDial is, its a feature of Opera its kinda like D* mix channels, only you get to set what pages show up on it


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

No, mine's about:blank


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine is my igoogle page set up with all my news, sports, and the Doppler radar on it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

When I open firefox, I have 4 tabs that open:

Gmail, work email, custom DVD cover site, work ACT.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Right now, my homepage is WorldNetDaily, but I've been thinking of changing it to something else. DBSTalk is the first in my "Satellite" file on my personal bookmark toolbar, however.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

Fark


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I created my own homepage with often used links.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

MyYahoo


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

AT&T/Yahscre.....errrrr Yahoo homepage.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Firefox opens 4 tabs-Gmail, DBSTalk, and 2 blank tabs.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why 2 blank tabs?


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

msn.com


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Why 2 blank tabs?


I don't know lol I guess just so it's ready when I want to go to another site.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

ISP home page as this is where I pickup my e-mail


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I created my own homepage with links I always use... DBS Talk link is on that page!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> I don't know lol I guess just so it's ready when I want to go to another site.


You know you can right click and open in a new tab, right?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

you missed "never close the window" :lol:


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

www.ocremix.org is my Homepage. DBSTalk is on speed dial. :grin:


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Where? At work my home page is iGoogle, at home it is the Cowboys home page. However, DBSTalk is easily my most clicked on link on my bookmarks toolbar in Firefox.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Yahoo homepage


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure why you guys create homepages for your favorite links instead of just listing them on the Links or Bookmark toolbar in your browser. In case you were not aware of that function, here's a pic to show you.

It occurs to me that I never see anyone posting a picture on here even though the function appears to work fine, so here is a link:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/Kraq/desktop.jpg


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

about:blank is my home page, have a short cut on a quick menu though for it.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Two tabs, MSN.com and DBSTalk.



.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

My Yahoo!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Firefox w/tabs:

Customized iGoogle / CNN / Drudge / Verizon Email / Gmail

DBSTalk is in my Favs


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Yahoo...but it's rare that I turn on my PC and don't to to dbstalk


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

mine is roadrunner


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

mine is my isp. but it should be dbstalk


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> You know you can right click and open in a new tab, right?


that's too many clicks  i prefer Ctrl - T


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Four tabs Igoogle, Dbstalk, work email, blank


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine is my isp,the first thing i check is my e-mail when i play whit the computer.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

drudgereport for me.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

3 tabs- intranet, sharepoint 2007 shared calendar, Adventnet A.D. Manager plus.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Florida Lottery


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Drudge Report


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, I'm the first one to say Google (not iGoogle)? :lol: 

Putting DBSTalk as my homepage in Firefox borders on insanity. I'm not there yet, but it's close :lol:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jlancaster said:


> drudgereport for me.


Ah yes, DrudgeReport. What's their slogan again? "Our giant text headlines means we mean business" ? :lol:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

ChrisQ said:


> Not sure why you guys create homepages for your favorite links instead of just listing them on the Links or Bookmark toolbar in your browser....


I don't care for the extra toolbars because they take up space.

I do have several bookmarks setup so that I can open multiple tabs.



vankai said:


> that's too many clicks  i prefer Ctrl - T


BTW, you can middle click to open a new tab.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope, the "Verizon Central Newsroom" is.


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Wow, I'm the first one to say Google (not iGoogle)? :lol:
> 
> Putting DBSTalk as my homepage in Firefox borders on insanity. I'm not there yet, but it's close :lol:


Google here also. Holdover from the days of extremely low bandwidth!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> When I open firefox, I have 4 tabs that open:
> 
> Gmail, work email, custom DVD cover site, work ACT.


How do you set that up?

Thanks


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

www.noaa.gov


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

It is now!


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

I have Apple's startpage as my home page. Then I have a bookmarked set of pages I visit each morning (political blogs and news sites - work stuff). I visit DBSTalk by just typing in the address - but I type it in fairly frequently!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

It's not my home page - my home page is my Hotmail page -, but it probably should be because this is where I spend 90% of my time on-line.

Errr, maybe not, I'd never see my mail including CE announcements and other goodies


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Old habit.. plane jane google.com..

Reason, I remote connect to so many PC's and highly graphical home pages with constantly refreshing pictures or ads... slow the remote screen refreshes drastically.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Old habit.. plane jane google.com..

Reason, I remote connect to so many PC's and highly graphical home pages with constantly refreshing pictures or ads... slow the remote screen refreshes drastically. I do have a special folder that opens DBSTalk and the offchat room simultaneously.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Is it, if not what is.


NOT,

I'm set to CNN.com

Bob


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

NCMAT said:


> No, mine's about:blank


Mine too.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

I have 5 Firefox Tabs at start up:
My Yahoo, New York Times, Woot, Albuquerque Journal and Wall Street Journal.

DBSTALK is at least a 3 times daily visit whenever changes are going on like now with D11. Otherwise it is usually once a day.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Another vote for MyYahoo.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm using excite.com for my homepage.
They let you customize the page, and I have my stock prices, weather from various cities I'm interested in, and news headlines from various categories like world, science, technology, ect. 
I use a favorites bar along the left side of the page for other sites I visit. I have a widescreen, so there is still room on the screen.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> How do you set that up?
> 
> Thanks


In firefox, setup the tabs you want, then go under Tools -> Options-> Main ->
Use Current Pages then Click OK and next time you open firefox those tabs will reopen


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yahoo


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't close my browser very often, but when I have to open it, my homepage is the TV Talk page at TCF. Then I immediately go to another tab and open the General Discussion page here at DBSTalk. Those two are always open, then I use other tabs for other things.

At work, the home page was msn and I haven't done anything about changing it.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

MyYahoo! at home, company Intranet at the office. DBSTalk is in a prominent location in Firefox Bookmarks toolbar for both.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

azarby said:


> NOT,
> 
> I'm set to CNN.com
> 
> Bob


I should qulaify that. CNN is the first tab home page. DBSTalk.com is on tab #6.
Bob


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> You know you can right click and open in a new tab, right?





vankai said:


> that's too many clicks  i prefer Ctrl - T


Or you can just center click...


----------



## AacidusX (Apr 3, 2007)

whats up with all this talk about ctrl+t and right clicking? theres a button specifically for this called "open a new tab".

http://img220.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=43362_hp_122_53lo.JPG

oh, and my hompage is set to google.com


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

My homepage at home is about:blank. At work I have about a dozen windows that autolaunch all my web apps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Google (at work). I like something that loads super fast.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

I use sfgate.com as my home page. Local up to the minute news. 

dbstalk is at the top of my HDTV folder however.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have the normal Comcast as my home page. I really need to change it since I 
don't use it for my email any more and haven't in a few years.

But DBSTalk.com is the first site in my favorites and it always open on the first tab for IE7 when my browser is open.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

iGoogle


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Comcast is my homepage.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

DBSTalk is my home page on my 'putr and phone.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Comcast.net


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yahoo, but is at the top of My Favorites.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Astronomy Picture of the Day


Thanks for sharing that is really cool


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Of course it is.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ChrisQ said:


> Not sure why you guys create homepages for your favorite links instead of just listing them on the Links or Bookmark toolbar in your browser. In case you were not aware of that function, here's a pic to show you.


I use that, but it holds folders, not links.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It's my top "Favorite" link, but not my home page....although I spend more time here than almost anyplace else anyway....consider that my apology to everyone here....  :lol:


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Our Amazon.com seller homepage. It is, however, very prominent in our favorites, and our most frequently visited site.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

It's my homepage in Intenet Explorer.

I never set a homepage in my other browser (Flock).


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

iGoogle with 3 tabs: News, Finance, local newspaper


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

my home page is set by my ISP, but I have a link on it to DBSTalk.com


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Google


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

yahoo for me as it loads ultra quick....
but have dbstalk in fav. bar


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> yahoo for me as it loads ultra quick....
> but have dbstalk in fav. bar


but looking @ igoogle it seems to have good
potential for me to switch....so far i am liking
it...


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Detroit Free Press. Coming here first would take up all of my time and I'd get nothing done! :lol:


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Is it, if not what is.


Dumd, stupid website VARTV.com is my homepage...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

It's not my homepage but it might as well be. 

My homepage is a customized Google start page with a RSS feed to DBStalk.com.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

about:blank

After doing the essentials like email, Woot, financials, braves.com, my local
newspaper (.pdf online), I come here with my second or third cup of coffee to
hang with you guys. 
:coffee


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Funny, I had never heard of iGoogle until this thread :lol: I thought "portal" pages had died years ago.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 18, 2008)

*This has to be the most ridiculous poll ever!*


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tiger62 said:


> *This has to be the most ridiculous poll ever!*


Yes !! It's Google for me


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey its all in good clean fun.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No my homepage is msn but I have a shortcut on my Desk Top to DBSTALK. 95% of the time I just hit the shortcut to get online.


----------



## timmac (Jul 26, 2007)

No!? Why!?


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

No, but it's part of my dailies. By the way, my homepages are: iGoogle, deviantart, Neopets' new features, daily kitten and facebook.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Blank is my home page.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's the cost of DBSTalk  wore the paint off my laptop :lol:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Google for me. Been that way for years.


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I use that, but it holds folders, not links.


Not sure what you are referring to. You can just drag and drop any page onto the toolbar and it drops a link to that page. Look at my picture again. I have 2 RSS feeds and then the rest are links. I just click on one and the page loads. You can also put folders on the bar, which I have done at various times, but that's optional.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/Kraq/desktop.jpg


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

about:blank


----------



## AacidusX (Apr 3, 2007)

ChrisQ said:


> Not sure what you are referring to. You can just drag and drop any page onto the toolbar and it drops a link to that page. Look at my picture again. I have 2 RSS feeds and then the rest are links. I just click on one and the page loads. You can also put folders on the bar, which I have done at various times, but that's optional.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/Kraq/desktop.jpg


he means this:

http://img232.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=97009_fol_122_33lo.JPG

it saves space, and to me it's more practical than just going to the Bookmarks menu to get to the sites I usually visit.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ChrisQ said:


> Not sure what you are referring to........................You can also put folders on the bar,


Are you sure you're not sure?



AacidusX said:


> he means this:


Yep


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

My home page is About:Blank less time needed to go where I need to go when I lauch the browser


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

work: home.fedex.com
home pc: google
home laptop: wife's yahoo page


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

My homepage is forums.megadeth.com


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Here's the cost of DBSTalk  wore the paint off my laptop :lol:


dang houskamp!! :eek2: & i thought having all the varnish gone
& almost ready to splinter under my mouse was bad


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

My Homepage = DBSTalk

Mike


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

google


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

iGoogle


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

Mine is google.com/firefox right now, but I've got it bookmarked in my Firefox toolbar.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Here's the cost of DBSTalk  wore the paint off my laptop :lol:


Now I know where my mouse went! :hurah:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

beavis said:


> My homepage is forums.megadeth.com


Heh-heh, heh-heh,..., heh-heh, heh-heh, that's kewl! :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Here's the cost of DBSTalk  wore the paint off my laptop :lol:


:eek2: :ewww: Man, uhm, I think you may need to seek help. :lol:


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

My home page is my bank's online services page.

Boring, but I never forget to update my checkbook.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Comcast.net (my ISP)


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Skooz said:


> My home page is my bank's online services page.
> 
> Boring.


Nope, responsible.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I actually meant to vote 'No'... oopsies 

A national news website is my home page... but I will refrain from saying which one to avoid any political discussions... :sure:


----------



## DennisG (Jan 15, 2008)

MyYahoo with link button (speeddial) to DBSTalk for quick and easy access.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

I keep my homepages set to blank. My internet access at home is via dial up. I don't wish to take the time to always download specific page.

It is on my Opera Speed Dial page.

On my Firefox it is on one of my menu tabs. Several things are load at the same time when I choose do discussion groups.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

I have google set up as my homepage. I do have dbstalk as a favorite however.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Homepage = Google.
Over a dozen desktop "shortcuts" to here though.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

www.newyorkislanders.com


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

so silly, why would dbstalk be a hopepage. it's kinda a niche site.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mitchelljd said:


> so silly, why would dbstalk be a hopepage. it's kinda a niche site.


Not to everyone. Also of us frequent this site daily/many times a day...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> Not to everyone. Also of us frequent this site daily/many times a day...


You hardly stay at home, let alone a home page... :lol: :lol: :lol:

In any case...some of us with squatters rights here could certainly justify it being our home page.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

One more lonely vote for excite.com--with a secondary to iGoogle. Excite is very easy to customize with news, weather for several cities, sports scores and news for specific teams, local movies, DirectTV listings, and a pretty good mail and meta search system. I've used it for years--tried iGoogle (just too big) and MyYahoo (not as flexible) but excite.com works the best for me. DBSTalk is on short list of most used links with eBay, Amazon, my bank, accuweather, and my Yankee fan site.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

TheDurk said:


> One more lonely vote for excite.com--with a secondary to iGoogle. Excite is very easy to customize with news, weather for several cities, sports scores and news for specific teams, local movies, DirectTV listings, and a pretty good mail and meta search system. I've used it for years--tried iGoogle (just too big) and MyYahoo (not as flexible) but excite.com works the best for me. DBSTalk is on short list of most used links with eBay, Amazon, my bank, accuweather, and my Yankee fan site.


i use to use excite way back when dial up was the norm in
my area of the www ....i had forgot all about it....thinks i will check it out...


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

about:blank

But DBSTalk is in my HDTV folder in my bookmarks toolbar on Firefox.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My homepage is my bookmarks list with dbstalk at the top (Safari).


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Are you sure you're not sure?
> 
> Yep


Yeah exactly what I posted in the first place... !Devil_lol


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Nah, Google is my homepage

I am addicted to Google. I use GMail, I love their search engine, I love the way their news section is put together


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Speed dial doesn't quite describe my situation--currently 3 button bar items are DBStalk, plus the smart bookmarks have at least 4 more. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Speed dial doesn't quite describe my situation--currently 3 button bar items are DBStalk, plus the smart bookmarks have at least 4 more.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


We appreciate your hard work, time, and dedication to help your fellow CE'ers.

But be careful....some in the "Latest news on Earl" thread think he didn't do much here nor anything useful....so your generous efforts may go un-appreciated by those same uninformed few posters. 

In the mean time....enjoy the weekend with your family.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't use Opera, but I would guess the Bookmarks Toolbar in Firefox is the equivalent.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

It's one of my home pages. It's the second tab of four.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope I have MSN as my home page. Max


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Drewg5 said:


> Is it, if not what is.
> 
> EDIT: For the people who don't know what SpeedDial is, its a feature of Opera its kinda like D* mix channels, only you get to set what pages show up on it


iGoogle.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

No, not my homepage... BUT it's on my quick link bar on each and every PC I use. 

My Homepage is iGoogle


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Nah, Google is my homepage
> 
> I am addicted to Google. I use GMail, I love their search engine, I love the way their news section is put together


Ditto, I'm a Googleholic!

I love EVERYTHING Google.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

My Yahoo.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We appreciate your hard work, time, and dedication to help your fellow CE'ers.
> 
> But be careful....some in the "Latest news on Earl" thread think he didn't do much here nor anything useful....so your generous efforts may go un-appreciated by those same uninformed few posters.
> 
> In the mean time....enjoy the weekend with your family.


Thankfully there are many more posts (and PMs) of appreciation, each of which means so much more, that I'm in great shape.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

apabruce said:


> MyYahoo


+1


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> TigerDriver said:
> 
> 
> > My Yahoo.
> ...


You'rve got TigerDriver's yahoo page as your homepage?? :eek2:



Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> You'rve got TigerDriver's yahoo page as your homepage?? :eek2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's a spooky thought!


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Home: broadbandreports.com

But DBSTalk is in my FireFox bookmarks bar......


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Google.com


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

It's set to www.yahoo.com .... just like it was in 1995.

Not sure why I leave it that way - I don't use Yahoo for ANY searches anymore, but well, my browser doesn't look right with anything else. I actually have bookmarks & hotkeys set for the forums I read daily (DBStalk, DSLReports, and AcadiaForum - Apple-1, Apple-2, & Apple-3 respectively), but I still don't believe in tabs!

Of course, in 1995, I was using Netscape 1.1N on a Mac.

Ahh, memories.

Anyone remember Mirsky's Worst of the Web?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

DBSTalk has a special "icon only" button on my Opera toolbar, below the bookmark toolbar. It was on my speed dial until I replaced it with YouTube. 

DBSTalk is on my speed dial on Opera Mini for my cellphone, though.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

The default Firefox start page. I also changed some of the parameters and have it set that way in IE too. Otherwise, it'd be google.com. I wouldnt mind having it as about:blank (faster load time), but, I use my browser to check my internet connection, if I had it set to about:blank I'd have to (ghasp) CHANGE!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

CJTE said:


> The default Firefox start page. I also changed some of the parameters and have it set that way in IE too. Otherwise, it'd be google.com. I wouldnt mind having it as about:blank (faster load time), but, I use my browser to check my internet connection, if I had it set to about:blank I'd have to (ghasp) CHANGE!


Load time? The browser isn't open on your desktop all the time?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Load time? The browser isn't open on your desktop all the time?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Yahoo homepage


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

tab #1 My MSN, tab #2 local homepage, 
DBStalk and directv.com are on my desktop


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Load time? The browser isn't open on your desktop all the time?





houskamp said:


> My thoughts exactly


hahahaha, you know, sometimes I stay up for days on end, as a matter of fact, Ive sat on this very board from midnight, to 4am, just waiting for activity.

But no, thanks to Firefox's memory leak, I close it 1ce/2ce a day, actually.


----------



## mgtr (Apr 11, 2008)

I use myearthlink as my homepage. Probably due to sloth.


----------

